# Prius antipathy



## Leonard818 (Oct 4, 2015)

hey prius owners, do you ever go far from city? Pax cancel on you? Me I don't. If end of concert or airport run maybe 30-40 miles. In the city no.

I drive for both i get more more cancellation with lyft. It shows exact picture of car and model year.

For some reason my car shown as Prius V on uber. Model year doesn't exist as well.

2 days ago after a south bay drop off from lax, got call from North Italia in El segundo. There was no surge but 1.6 boost at 7:30 pm. 5* brand new pax cancelled on me two times in a row. She was going to newport beach 40 miles. Pissed off and prked next to restaurant got another one from same place and went to hotel in 5 blocks. I was gonna make $55-60 and would take 1.5 hours. What a bummer!

Now 2009-2010 hybrid camrys looking good to me.


----------



## DrivingOnClouds (Mar 31, 2017)

Whats making the camry look good to you?


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

No, I drive a 2013 Prius plug-in and maybe get one or two cancellations per day. That's normal. What's not normal is a holes that drive big 4 by's that hate Prius's and love climbing right up my a$$. Sonsabitches.


----------



## Leonard818 (Oct 4, 2015)

DrivingOnClouds said:


> Whats making the camry look good to you?


Did u ever read?



Elmo Burrito said:


> No, I drive a 2013 Prius plug-in and maybe get one or two cancellations per day. That's normal. What's not normal is a holes that drive big 4 by's that hate Prius's and love climbing right up my a$$. Sonsabitches.


What platform? Because lyft put my cars exact pic even with same rim covers and model year (mine 2011) Less cancels on uber but if they're going far, they picky! When there is a Benz they wait fot heartbeat.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Leonard818 said:


> Did u ever read?
> 
> What platform? Because lyft put my cars exact pic even with same rim covers and model year (mine 2011) Less cancels on uber but if they're going far, they picky! When there is a Benz they wait fot heartbeat.


Nah they prefer opted down XL, not opted down Select

Lot more cancels against the 3series than the Expedition


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

200 UP.net readers just read the title to this thread and froze and stared at their screens, just like a deer freezes and stares at headlights in the road.


----------



## DrivingOnClouds (Mar 31, 2017)

Leonard818 said:


> Did u ever read?


Silly question.

There are a plethora of vehicles you could choose from. I'm trying to get an understanding of why out of all of them you're thinking of choosing a Camry.


----------



## Leonard818 (Oct 4, 2015)

DrivingOnClouds said:


> Silly question.
> 
> There are a plethora of vehicles you could choose from. I'm trying to get an understanding of why out of all of them you're thinking of choosing a Camry.


Apparently u from another world. Anyways let me tell you; Toyota is one of the most reliable brands.

Toyota Motor Corp.'s Lexus and Toyota brands held their lead atop Consumer Reports' annual reliability rankings, while General Motors Co.'s 117-year-old Buick line became the first from the U.S. to win one of the list's top three places.

Camry hybrid is the roomy and gas sipper member of this brand in mid size class


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Toyotas are vastly over rated.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Leonard818 said:


> Apparently u from another world. Anyways let me tell you; Toyota is one of the most reliable brands.
> 
> Toyota Motor Corp.'s Lexus and Toyota brands held their lead atop Consumer Reports' annual reliability rankings, while General Motors Co.'s 117-year-old Buick line became the first from the U.S. to win one of the list's top three places.
> 
> Camry hybrid is the roomy and gas sipper member of this brand in mid size class


RAM is a dodge

If Buick had vastly higher satisfaction than Tesla, the streets of LA would look very different from the current reality


----------

